# Rocky Fork Docks



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fished the docks for a few hours this morning 11/14/17 with the ice gear. It felt good to get the small poles out and get after them for awhile. Fished from around 7:30am to noon and it was non stop all morning. Caught a mix of crappie, gills, perch, and white bass. Dont have an exact count but well over 50 fish caught throughout the morning. Most fish caught on a chrome and green pimple tipped with a waxie. Could have had a nice mess of eater fish but they all went back in the drink. Didnt get a temp reading but was fishing in 12ft-20ft and most fish were on the bottom. The higher the sun got I could get them following pretty good up the water column before they would smash it. Love mornings that way! Good luck if you get out.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice we fished it last week tougher day. We ended up with a few small perch a dozen gills and 6-7 crappies. All on the same spoon. Lol with spikes. And a few on ice jigs. That day none would chase and deadstick was the key.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice job linebacker 43. I fished there once so far this year and didn't catch anything. Usually fish there on Sundays so maybe I will see you there. Good luck on your future trips. Glad you were able to get a few anyway Mark. Hope you faired well at Alum Sat. in your catfish tourney.


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

Im gonna try Rocky or Paint this weekend , I mostly tight line jigs this time of year


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

Whats the water temp and clarity like? I would like to hopefully try this weekend for some crappies.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm heading down that way tomorrow morning with one of the kids to fish the docks again. Hoping they will fire up again for her like they did for me last week. I don't know how or where your fishing on the lake but I will report back tomorrow afternoon/evening with water conditions. I cant get temp but I can at least do clarity for you.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Clarity wasn't bad this morning, def fishable. There was a boat putting in when we pulled up this morning at the East Shore Ramps. Caught gills, perch, and crappie again this morning. Action was about the same for me, except I was baiting two poles all morning. The daughter was having a hard time getting a feel for the bite as she is used to bobber fishing but once she did she was having a blast....until she got cold on me. Again fished pimples, I let her use the chrome and green and I used a UV chartruse. We tipped with both waxies and minnow heads. They were going after both but having a hard time getting the minnow heads all the way in there mouths. Still a great morning and caught to make some more memories with one of my fishing partners.Good luck if you get out!


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

Very Nice Report ,Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like another good outing for you lb 43 especially the memory both you and your daughter shared. Hopefully they will still be biting tomorrow morning. Would be nice to catch 5 or 6 keeper perch. Doesn't matter, will still enjoy myself.


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

I was the white and black boat putting in at east shore this morning! Bite was good all day! Killed crappie, perch, and a few saugeye! Water was 47 and water was clear


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Any size on the perch? Glad you had a great day of fishing. Hopefully tomorrow will be good too. I have only fished the East Shore docks and was wondering if anyone does any good at the other ramps and docks.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would have loved to fish all day again today, but with the daughter getting cold, that was all she wrote. Very nice boat Crappie22. I wondered how you guys fared. I was contemplating bringing the boat as well. Glad I didn't since the trip was cut short. May try again later in the week, gonna be pretty busy with family so we will see. Good Luck all!


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing to write home about today. Fished from 9 till 3 and caught crappies and gills on a northland spoon and waxies. Still fun to get out. May give it a go again this weekend.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bite been really on/off depending on the day, everytime I go , its the same from all the locals, "should have been here yesterday..."


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Amen to that Mark. Hope to see you at Alum Sun.
G


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Had a really great day at Rocky Fork yesterday. Caught several quality largemouth and a few white bass for fun. Water temp was 47 and the bass were to cold to jump.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rather be. Not gonna be there. Sat is my only day to fish so went to Rocky Fork cat fishing. Slow bite only 1 decent 9.25 lb channel. Water was 45.7. It was blustery and the dock guys said nothing was biting all morning and all the crappies guys said only a few here and there so it seemed tough for everyone today 
.


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Went to rocky with boat this morning. Water was 45 and clear. Cold morning. Frost on ground and docks. Caught crappie, perch and 2 nice saugeyes


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice. I talked to several on the docks Saturday and they all said the bite was horrible all that morning


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice cat Mark. Bigger than the one I caught Sun. at Alum but it still won big fish. Only 7 people showed and at least some crappies caught but no saugeyes. Probably won't get back to Rocky until Sun. Good luck.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

I was at Rocky on Monday with my grandpa and wife, we brought home 41 crappie. We got them all on 1/32oz jigs with plastic trailers.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

whitaker201 said:


> I was at Rocky on Monday with my grandpa and wife, we brought home 41 crappie. We got them all on 1/32oz jigs with plastic trailers.


Were you fishing out of a boat or fishing the docks ?


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

We was in a boat. Also the water temps was 45-47 degrees.


----------

